# Need to find these shoes



## tifshoes (May 8, 2014)

Hey i didnt know where to ask , i want to surprise my girl . She loves these shoes but i have no clue where to find them :/. If anyone knows much appreciated.


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

Balenciaga?  Rag and Bone?   expensive stuff.. 

  good luck


  (oh I hope this isn't Marie!)


----------



## tifshoes (May 9, 2014)

I have checked on their sites but i cant find the exact model i really have no clue any more info would be great.


----------



## tifshoes (May 9, 2014)

I dont know shit about shoes lol


----------



## Naynadine (May 9, 2014)

Well, it's tagged with Guiseppe Zanotti, so that should be it. I'm sure you can find similar ones at a more affordable price, Zara has nice ones, for expample.


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2014)

see.. my glasses are not good anymore.. need new ones.

  GZ.. of course.. lol.

  they are expensive too.. ha


----------



## tifshoes (May 11, 2014)

How expensive lol? And thanks


----------



## Naynadine (May 11, 2014)

Not sure about US prices, but I'm sure they're not much different from the EU ones. They range from several hundred Euro/$ to over 1000.
  These Zara ones look pretty similar:


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Not sue about US prices, but I'm sure they're not much different from the EU ones. They range from several hundred Euro/$ to over 1000.
> These Zara ones look pretty similar:


 

  is this marie4u again?  yanking our chains>


----------

